# SF Porsche light how rare are they



## Blackbird13 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd like to know how many are out there and too see some more pics of these lights. I personally think they look very elegant , also I was curious to know if it was something PK designed, and why did SF make them


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 17, 2013)

Someone saw Luis' post


----------



## bound (Nov 17, 2013)

Surprising paradise!
Surefire can always surprise us!
Unfortunately, I did not have a Porsche version of the Surefire light.:devil:
I look forward to your Porsche pictures.:wave:


----------



## Blackbird13 (Nov 17, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Someone saw Luis' post


Hi James , what was Luis's post about


----------



## Beretta1526 (Nov 20, 2013)

I had a Porsche SureFire for a while. It was quite a nice little piece of engineering. However, Porsche got all cheap and went with something different rather quickly. I wouldn't be able to guess on production numbers, but it was quite low in SureFire terms. I'd almost venture to say that there were more E2W-BY WineLights out there...

.


----------



## Blackbird13 (Nov 21, 2013)

Beretta1526 said:


> I had a Porsche SureFire for a while. It was quite a nice little piece of engineering. However, Porsche got all cheap and went with something different rather quickly. I wouldn't be able to guess on production numbers, but it was quite low in SureFire terms. I'd almost venture to say that there were more E2W-BY WineLights out there...
> 
> .


You might be right on that one I have seen more WineLights than Porsche lights, did they come with any packaging or paperwork ?pics if any one has them would be awesome


----------



## Beretta1526 (Nov 21, 2013)

I've never seen any packaging, other than a plain white cardboard sleeve/box that is the clay material that they make cereal boxes out of. The paperwork may be in a Porsche owner's manual, if any. I want to say they came with certain higher-end Boxster models, but I can't be sure. The original light was an E2e of sorts:

*This is the one I had:*






*This is the light that replaced it:*





It plugged into the cigar lighter socket (12V) and the LED glowed a dim red while charging. Once charged, it would glow green (I think). The primary light engine was a small LED like you find in an Arc AAA (probably a Nichia). They had a purple tinge to them.

.


----------



## Blackbird13 (Nov 21, 2013)

Beretta1526 said:


> I've never seen any packaging, other than a plain white cardboard sleeve/box that is the clay material that they make cereal boxes out of. The paperwork may be in a Porsche owner's manual, if any. I want to say they came with certain higher-end Boxster models, but I can't be sure. The original light was an E2e of sorts:
> 
> *This is the one I had:*
> 
> ...


 that's awesome I've never heard of a light plugging straight into the cig lighter hole. Those are two very special looking lights


----------



## luisma (Dec 11, 2013)

Blackbird13 said:


> Hi James , what was Luis's post about



Guys I started posting on my WTB thread some of my the lights in my collection and one of the post was my Surefire Porsche light. I can't say how many where made but they seem to be truly rare I have only seen a couple of them here in the forums. I had been looking for one ever since I saw them for the first time here on a very old thread and I finally was able to buy one sometime ago. 
I will edit the post with pictures once I make it to my computer. 

Here is my Porsche light, sorry it took me so long to post them.
















I thought this was a small light, but it's not small at all, I will try to shoot a new picture to compare it to another more more common Surefire light.


----------

